# Best diaper for tall babies



## lacysmommy (Nov 10, 2004)

I love using Very Baby AIO's, and I make all my AIO's myself. However, my DD grows out of them very quickly because she is so long! She's in a medium now and is 5 months old. They have plenty of room still in the waist when she grows out of them, but she is showing her plumber butt and has blowouts when the diapers get too short in the rise.

So what diaper is the best AIO for tall babies? How about patterns for AIO's? Does anyone have experience in lengthening patterns for their tall babies?

TIA!

Carolyn


----------



## becca011906 (Mar 29, 2004)

have you tried the new very baby basic diapers in the size medium long? thoes are great.... the only differance in them is the rise... i would suggest thoes they fit my dd and she's only 20 days younger then your dd, but mine is a chunck at 15 lbs already!!!


----------



## narshivahappy (Oct 19, 2015)

I use BumGenius 4.0 for my 7 months old girl who's tall as well and I'm happy with them, so they might work for your DD too. Just search around a bit and I'm sure you'll find some good reviews of AIO/cloth diapers. Here's one that might be helpful: http://www.babyconsumers.com/best-cloth-diapers/ Good luck.


----------



## TheBugsMomma (Mar 24, 2015)

My dd is super long too. She's tall and skinny. We have loved bum genius freetimes. She is almost 2 1/2 now and is still on medium rise. She only wears them at night so I don't think we will ever make it to the next size up.


----------



## AbigailRetord (May 8, 2016)

I had the same issue with mine. I solved the problem using DST diapers


----------

